# Moka Pot



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Came across an interesting article about the history of and use of the famous Moka.

http://www.labottegamilanese.co.uk/coffee/the-moka-pot-the-ultimate-purist-guide-with-a-third-wave-eye/

But for my induction hob, I'd drag my old one out of the cupboard!

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting article.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> But for my induction hob, I'd drag my old one out of the cupboard!


All is not lost! I've heard you can use this style of adapter plate to use non-Induction friendly things on induction hobs.

Haven't tried it myself as we don't have an induction hob.

Good find on the article - makes for interesting reading


----------

